# Easiest shoe cleats to walk on?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm considering a new cleat system, and wonder which style will be the best to walk on and wear the longest when I do. Do all require the plastic covers many riders slip on when at the coffee house?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Unless you plan to be walking a lot, like if you're touring or using the bike around town, you should pick a pedal system by what system you think will work best for your riding..

That said, the easiest walking is with spd cleats and mountain-bike shoes that allow the cleats to be installed recessed into a hole in the sole. That way when you walk the cleats aren't touching the floor at all.

Kool Kovers work fine on my Look cleats, FWIW.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Unless you plan to be walking a lot, like if you're touring or using the bike around town, you should pick a pedal system by what system you think will work best for your riding..
> 
> That said, the easiest walking is with spd cleats and mountain-bike shoes that allow the cleats to be installed recessed into a hole in the sole. That way when you walk the cleats aren't touching the floor at all.
> 
> Kool Kovers work fine on my Look cleats, FWIW.


This answer is correct.

If you want to parse the difference, the walking 'pontoons' on spd-sl cleats will get you across the coffee shop linoleum in fine order. If you are lolling about at the t-shirt ride rest stops, mtn shoes and cleats (not SPD imo, but Frogs or Eggys) do terrifically.

I have cleat covers for my Speedplays for if I'm needing to trudge across gravel, sand, dirt, grass. But for the simple on-and-off the bike stuff, a bit of non-skid tape (the stuff meant to keep us from falling down the stairs) affixed to the bottom of the cleat does wonders.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Like JCavilia said, Kool Kovers. Mine are also on Looks and they're slip free.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 for SPD's and mountain shoes.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Never had a problem walking in Shimano road cleats, but see The Rules:



> _*Rule 69:*
> 
> Cycling shoes and bicycles are both made for riding. Ergo, any walking conducted while wearing cycling shoes must be strictly limited. When taking a slash or filling bidons during a 200km ride (at 38kmh, see Rule 68) one is to carefully stow one’s bicycle at the nearest point navigable by bike and walk the remaining distance. It is strictly prohibited that under any circumstances a cyclist should walk up a steep incline, with the obvious exception being when said incline is blocked by riders who crashed because you are on the Koppenberg. For clarification, see Rule 5.7_


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

From my own experience in descending order of walkability

Clip pedals/standard shoes
SPD/Mountain shoes
SPD-SL/Dura Ace
Look Keo Max/Look Keo Max
Look Delta/Look

The Look Keo Max are now on all my bikes and work perfectly well, but I have read the rubber wears off fast, mine are still fine after 3 months. 

The walkability is good but I did put the SPD-SL higher on the list because the Shimano cleat is larger and with "pontoons" so you get more stability on the walking. my Shimano cleats were still plenty walkable after 1 1/2 seasons of use

The Look Deltas were as good as ice skates.

obviously you should adhere to Rule 69 quoted above.


----------



## DrPyro (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the Pearl Izumi X-ALP SEEK IV when riding with the wife, since she likes to stop and walk around or if your going around town etc. I have no problem walking a mile or so, limited/noicking when walking on hard floors. They are not great if your riding too seriously, since they don't secure the foot that well in the shoe. I'm very glad i got them, now i just have to find another SPD so i don't have to transfer between shoes....


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

As said above. 98% of the time with your riding shoes on will be one the bike. Just get cleat covers for the shoes that work best for you and go with it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

THAT's a good answer.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> THAT's a good answer.


Your question was about which cleats are best to walk on, which was answered in detail. Did you really need someone to point out to you that cycling cleats are designed for cycling?

I smell troll.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I like spd-sl. 

I have a pair of shimano shoes and still have the original cleats on them after 2.5 years of riding. 

I can easily spend all day in them and walk around a lot in them. 

They don't feel like regular shoes, and you can't really run in them without f'ing up the small rubber grips, but they walk just fine. 

Although recently I only ride in them. But if you must walk in them, they are comfortable and steady.


----------



## durielk (Jan 8, 2011)

Mountain Shoes, SPD pedals.
You can get CF shoes or nice composite for about 1/2 the cost of high end road shoes & you can walk into a grocery store without falling on your assos.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Your question was about which cleats are best to walk on, which was answered in detail. Did you really need someone to point out to you that cycling cleats are designed for cycling?
> 
> I smell troll.



No I don't. Why would anyone ask such a useless question? Do you need someone to tell you that asswipe is for your butt?? This thread was still decent until you came along. I don't know what a troll is, but I'd guess it's someone leaving stupid replies just to see their name on the screen again.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> No I don't. Why would anyone ask such a useless question? Do you need someone to tell you that asswipe is for your butt?? This thread was still decent until you came along. I don't know what a troll is, but I'd guess it's someone leaving stupid replies just to see their name on the screen again.


Ahhh, now I'm detecting the heady whiff of moreon... :lol:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

yes, it's coming from yourself. Time to bathe.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

superjesus said:


> +1 for SPD's and mountain shoes.


I wouldn't wear anything else.

Sidi road and mountain shoes are identical except for the sole.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

For what it's worth I agree with using MTB shoes and cleats if you really want to walk. They work fine for almost all road biking, with the possible exeption of true competitive racers.

As for road cleats, nobody has pointed out that the Time cleat is exactly, or more walkable as the Shimano SPD-SL. Same three point rubber contact points. Different (I think better) cleat/pedal design though.

They're all good. I happen to think that SPD-SL and Time cleats are most walkable true-road cleats, with Time being a better pedal/cleat design for my usage.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mattotoole said:


> I wouldn't wear anything else.
> 
> Sidi road and mountain shoes are identical *except for the sole.*


right. and it is the sole and cleat interface that make all the difference. 

Road pedals and shoes for the Road, Mountain pedals and shoes for the Mountain. kind of simple right ?

HTH


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

It's true about Sidi. The dominator is just like the genius. I'm using Time ATAC XS Carbon pedals with either Sidi or Specialized mtb shoes, and they are working fine with no disadvantage at all (if you are not a gram counter).


----------



## mihaibu (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for Time pedals.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

mihaibu said:


> +1 for Time pedals.


yes, the right answer is Time (rxs). I've used about every system over the years and always come back to Time. Not only easy to walk in, but best combination of ease of maintenance, float feel, and cost/weight value.


----------



## Baltimore biker12 (Jul 10, 2011)

a mountain bike specific shoe with a spd style cleat is the easiest to walk around in. But if your are wanting to do specificly road biking your most likely wanna go with a road shoe with a carbon fiber sole. If thats ur choice i recomend going with the shimano entry level road specific clipless pedals. they dont compare to mountain bike specific shoes in regards to walking. but if your gonna be doing a lot of walking just bring an extra pair of shoes.


----------

